# Is my Tren just weak or WTF???



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

Brewed up 10grams of Tren ace into 90ml.
That should roughly translate to 111mg /ml.  

I started on the 22nd of last month @ 1cc...let's just call it 100mg.
Bumped up to 150mg after the first week.  And have now been doing 200mg ED for the last idk 5days.  

@ 200mg ED i'm starting to notice aggression.  Grump sob all day long today.  I'm strong, cutting up nice and the night sweats, poor breathing and increase core temp. have actually almost disappeared.  
I did lower my test a little bit.  but i am phasing in Test E and lowering the Test TNE + Test Ace blend.  

Every single post and BS i've read about tren (this is my first time with tren) makes it sound like some scary train wreck.  Horrible sides, people say 100mg eod or watch [email protected][email protected]@

So wtf!!??  
Did i just get some really shitty raw or is it actually somewhat normal to be able to run 200 mg of tren ace??  
I don't loose hair, dont get acne...my only problem with cycles is gyno... i get a little sore tits and a lump but it goes away.  

someone? anyone?  lol this shit is getting weird and it makes me wanna try 300mg a day...but that's not gonna happen.  :action-smiley-060:


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 15, 2014)

It's different for everybody but I'd say you got some weak powder. Some people can handle 400mg a week some people can be well over a gram and some people can't touch it. You should have bought some quality tren for the first time that way you have a good idea of how it would feel. A first timer like you would be struggling at 1400mg a week if it was decent tren.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 15, 2014)

:yeahthat: @ 200 mg a day you'd be feeling it.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

i started the cycle with 4 weeks of only test.  Test base
3cc a day.  Felt amazing.  I brewed the base was maybe 70mg/ml maybe 50.  Crashes everynight.  

Started the tren...felt it that day.  Chest got tight.  Breathing was all fucking weird and my body got way hotter. 
Night sweats were really bad until about 5 days ago.  My appetite went to shit. 
AND, i got really lethargic...gym performance went from top notch to tired and out of it.  No mental effects.  
Strength started to go up and im definitely cutting up nicely.  Little bit more vascular but not as much as i would expect. 

The tren actually makes me feel kinda shitty.   but it has its ups and downs.  Sometimes i feel like a fucking god and then i'll wake up and my stomach hurts and my head and im tired as shit all day.  
I leveled out pretty decent and workouts were a lot better so i started bumpign up the dosage. 
@ 200 mg now, only thing that remains is the unbalance good/bad physical feeling and fucked up stomach.
Had a real gnarley tren cough one time.
ANd, before i bumped up to 200 it was really hard to do cardio and i would sweat all kine crazy. 
But now it's kinda back to normal range of sweat.  

on a side note, yesterday my feet and hands broke out in these intense itching.  like when the blood flow gets locked in there and it itches real bad or like crazy athletes foot all over the foot.  
I'm guessing my hormones are just going f******** crazy?  
Still, i'm a little surprised at how little traditional sides there are and it just doesnt seem to have the real boost or positive rip i was looking for. 
BUT, it hasnt even been 4 weeks yet?? so....


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 15, 2014)

What's your test dose


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm phasing into test e.  -- 600mg/week.  1cc of 200mg/ml. 
Currently using a test ace/test base blend -- 50mg each/ml.  1cc 
So that was 700mg/week.  with Tren @ 1.5cc it was 150mg/day.  Which would have been just over a gram per week. 

It's a little all over because i'm trying to find the right mix.  When i run test only i like base @ 200mg ED.  

So it should play out to 600mg per week of Test E.  
Plus 400mg of test base per week.  
HCG @ 500 iu 2-3x per week.

***And also, i think im probably allergic slightly to EO.  I ran my test base with all EO and was shooting 3cc per day with no pip and no problems. 
But when i brewed the test ace and tren ace...and test E...redness, pip, no infection.  
So i've got some GSO on the way and i'm gonna brew up some new test e and test base.  But all my tren is in the EO.


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 15, 2014)

Too much test and too much hcg. Bring the test way down to around 200mg a week and the hcg around 100iu 2x a week. That's probably why you feel shitty too much test and hcg. Tren is very similar to test so add that on too and you'll feel like ass. You don't need much test with tren. I've run tren without test and it gave me good results. Side effects are magnified with inconsistent doses as well that includes missing a day or going EOD when you should go ED as well as drastic increases and decreases. Set a protocol to stock to it making minor adjustments.


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 15, 2014)

You then can afford to drop your tren dose once you've adjusted your test and hcg doses. But hey what do I know.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Populus54 said:


> Too much test and too much hcg. Bring the test way down to around 200mg a week and the hcg around 100iu 2x a week. That's probably why you feel shitty too much test and hcg. Tren is very similar to test so add that on too and you'll feel like ass. You don't need much test with tren. I've run tren without test and it gave me good results. Side effects are magnified with inconsistent doses as well that includes missing a day or going EOD when you should go ED as well as drastic increases and decreases. Set a protocol to stock to it making minor adjustments.



Boom! :headbang:


----------



## butthole69 (Feb 16, 2014)

I wouldn't go lower than 250iu 2x per week on hCG. What is the main issue you're trying to fix? If it is lethargy your estrogen might be too high. If you're having a reaction to the EO that could be making issues worse. High volumes of oil can also be stressful to the body.


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 16, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> I wouldn't go lower than 250iu 2x per week on hCG. What is the main issue you're trying to fix? If it is lethargy your estrogen might be too high. If you're having a reaction to the EO that could be making issues worse. High volumes of oil can also be stressful to the body.



Did you read any of this thread or are just trying to show us how smart you.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 16, 2014)

Roger that Populus.

I don't yet know how to gauge test base...
Because it's in and out -- do we measure the same per week like long esters? 

I'll see how it goes lowering the test dose.

...test base is like potatoe chips...it's hard to have just one...
when you wanna beat the pussy up or just rage in the gym...200mg and bang!  
I'm gonna try some antihistamine tonight for the ichy skin...might be from too much RBCs.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 16, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> I wouldn't go lower than 250iu 2x per week on hCG. What is the main issue you're trying to fix? If it is lethargy your estrogen might be too high. If you're having a reaction to the EO that could be making issues worse. High volumes of oil can also be stressful to the body.



Do you have any idea what 500iu a week of his will do to your e2 levels? And if you're really lethargic go donate a pint of blood and you'll feel like a new man. My.02


----------



## greggy (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd throw in a little Caber with that high dosed tren.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 16, 2014)

ya im taking prami every night


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 16, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Do you have any idea what 500iu a week of his will do to your e2 levels? And if you're really lethargic go donate a pint of blood and you'll feel like a new man. My.02



I definitely need to donate some blood.  My hands and feet just starting iching like MFs!!!!
All i can think is the histamine from too much RBC.
Problem is, on my island, we have no permanent blood donating center...fuckin' nuttz.
i'll get that sorted out though

and the results right now are pretty damn impressive.


----------



## butthole69 (Feb 17, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Do you have any idea what 500iu a week of his will do to your e2 levels? And if you're really lethargic go donate a pint of blood and you'll feel like a new man. My.02



For harm reduction: if his e2 is high he should get it tested. I can tank my e2 with arimidex even with hCG. hCG is used at 10,000iu in medicine. I've never heard anyone recommend such a low dose. I would worry it wouldn't maintain HPTA health and there's no way to test if your hCG dose is high enough.

Donating blood is a great idea. A lot of the sides sound like side effects from high dose AAS.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 17, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> For harm reduction: if his e2 is high he should get it tested. I can tank my e2 with arimidex even with hCG. hCG is used at 10,000iu in medicine. I've never heard anyone recommend such a low dose. I would worry it wouldn't maintain HPTA health and there's no way to test if your hCG dose is high enough.
> 
> Donating blood is a great idea. A lot of the sides sound like side effects from high dose AAS.



Definitely.  I'm taking 25mg aromasin ED and nolva when gyno flares up.  I definitely notice HCG promoting gyno but it's beneficial.  Honestly, im a little old school about the estro in that i find it good, and i havent had it too low or too high to mess up my libido.  

I absolutely maxed out my body :action-smiley-060:
--I ran the tren up to see if i would hit any sides and i didnt run into any of the typical or usual tren issues.  BUT, running 2g's of gear a week this week....too much.  Today, my whole body had flu symptoms, aching bones, just totally felt like shit.  Tried to train and had to leave the gym.  Wasn't until the end of the night and after 600mg of ibuprofen--felt great again.  
**so what i would pass on in knowlegde is that some of us may not get the side effects that others do, but, when you max your body out with hormones, etc. you will feel like shit. 

I do know now that my range for Tren is 100-150mg /day.  Im sure i coulld adjust to 200mg but it's alot for the body to handle...good to know you range limits. 

I'm going to find out where i can donate some blood and i'll post the results.  Also, next tren program will look something like 75mg tren ace, 75mg mast prop, 50mg Test ace ED.

thanks for the input!!


----------

